
Ask HN: Are you still using Socket.IO? - swineflu
It seems that Socket.IO development has stalled again (lot of open issues and pull requests with no answer) so I started looking for a viable alternative.<p>Searching on Google I found some interesting projects like SockJS or SocketCluster.<p>What do you think? Are you still using Socket.IO?
======
lpinca
Take a look at
[https://github.com/primus/primus](https://github.com/primus/primus).

